# Grandfather Mountain North Carolina



## Biollantefan54 (May 23, 2021)

Hey everyone! I recently visited grandfather mountain and found a few bugs, I found a bunch of spiders and some velvet mites, as well as a tiny harvestman that evaded my camera. It was really fun and an interesting thing is that I didn’t see any isopods, instead, I found amphipods in their usual spots.

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## jc55 (May 23, 2021)

I visited  this this mountain once when i visited a friend that lived in Lenoir.Beautiful area and thanks for sharing the pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 23, 2021)

jc55 said:


> I visited  this this mountain once when i visited a friend that lived in Lenoir.Beautiful area and thanks for sharing the pictures.


Thank you! And yeah, I didn’t spend as much time as I would’ve liked here but it was a very pretty park, I enjoyed seeing the wildlife it had, along with the views!


----------



## DaveM (May 24, 2021)

Fantastic photos! I've been to Grandfather Mountain before, and I noticed a serious hazard to spiders and small invertebrates of all type.
I was at the Grandfather Mountain Highland Games and saw a sporting even known as the caber toss. Big Scottish guys were throwing giant, telephone-pole-sized tree trunks. These would crush most humans, and any bugs in the fall zone wouldn't stand a chance.
Seeing your photos, next time I go, I will ignore barbaric sporting events and bring my camera with a macro lens.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

